# Blue or gray babies in southern PA??



## mrowfs (Sep 20, 2014)

My heart rat and my oldest rat, Louise, has been very sick and we're working on getting her better with doxy and baytril. Even if we do get her better, we're still preparing for the worst since she's about a year and a half. Plus, she was one of my first rats and she was from a pet store, where my first rat, that was from the previous litters and from the same mom and dad, died around 1 1/2 years old. 

I'm looking for reputable breeders near me. I live in Mercersburg, PA. I can travel to northern maryland and west virginia. Pretty much up to an hour away. I'll look at breeders further away if they would meet. 
I just want to find a breeder just so I have somewhere to turn to when she passes away. Whether it's in a few weeks, or up to a year away. I just want to be prepared. Plus, getting a new baby always helps. 
I'm also interested in possibly adopting. But I'm not looking to adopt or get a new baby just yet. 

I would love a blue rat, which was the color of my first rat ever, Juno. I also think grays are adorable. I haven't really been able to find any breeders that specialize or regularly breed blues or grays. 

I'm also interested in finding any breeders in my area, not just breeders that have blues/grays.


----------



## Rhonwen (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm not sure whether you have FB, but I got my dumbo blue boys from a breeder in NJ - HG Rattery on FB... Don't know what her breeding goals are right now, and whether she'll have any more blues. I have pictures on the board of Sesshomaru and Inuyasha (my two blue boys) if you search my posts, you can see what her blues look like. Mine are American Blue.


----------



## mrowfs (Sep 20, 2014)

NJ is super far away. Does she travel to meet at all?


----------



## Rhonwen (Dec 29, 2014)

I don't know, sorry. I went to her house to pick up my bubs. You could always pm her and ask


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi! I am a breeder and I actually have very adorable Russian Blue babies available right now. I also breed Russian Blues and will have litters in the future.

eh I am like almost 5 hours from you though..... that might be a bit far. I am in NY right over the boarder to PA almost. I can travel about an hour for a gas fee to meet but not farther than that 
https://www.facebook.com/onceuponamischief/










Wish I was closer lol

(also all grays are called blue)


----------

